# Mobile decoder installation



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

I've never added a decoder to a loco. When I bought my Superchief system it came with 2 Digitrax DH123D mobile decoders so I figure I should use them. I'd like to buy two "DCC Ready" locs, (GP-38s or similar sized locos), that I could add these decoders and also add sound as well. Anyone have tips on model/brand as well as tips/tricks/warning?

Thank you!

Walman


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

I have just gotten into DCC installs, I can only share with you what I have learned so far:

Stick with the same brand of decoders, that way. it is easier to remember how they are installed and program,

Find and read every reference book you can and thread post from those who know what they are talking about. Regarding "those" people, there are several here that know what they are talking about,

Its been a long day, that's all I can come up with right now :dunno:


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Walman, you would be better served installing the two decoders you have into powered B units, or units you do not want sound in.

You have to have room for the sound decoder and the speaker. If you do buy the DCC ready locomotives, you are better off removing the DCC ready board and directly wiring the decoder in its place. Less chance of poor performance, and more room for the speaker. Athearn DCC ready locos, typically have very dim lights when the decoder is plugged into the Athearn board.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

rrgrassi said:


> Walman, you would be better served installing the two decoders you have into powered B units, or units you do not want sound in.
> 
> You have to have room for the sound decoder and the speaker. If you do buy the DCC ready locomotives, you are better off removing the DCC ready board and directly wiring the decoder in its place. Less chance of poor performance, and more room for the speaker. Athearn DCC ready locos, typically have very dim lights when the decoder is plugged into the Athearn board.



Theres one of "those" guys now :appl::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

rrgrassi said:


> Walman, you would be better served installing the two decoders you have into powered B units, or units you do not want sound in.
> 
> You have to have room for the sound decoder and the speaker. If you do buy the DCC ready locomotives, you are better off removing the DCC ready board and directly wiring the decoder in its place. Less chance of poor performance, and more room for the speaker. Athearn DCC ready locos, typically have very dim lights when the decoder is plugged into the Athearn board.


Thanks for all the comments. I came to this very conclusion last night while talking to the owner of my LHS. He showed me a couple plug-n-play locos that would work great in about 5 minutes of installation but then when I added I want sound all of the sudden getting that engine upgrade became a second hobby 

My plan is for all of my primary locs to have DCC/Sound so I decided to buy those and do exactly what you suggest. When I get around to it I'll use these decoders in consist/second units but not a priority at this point.

Thank you everyone!

Walman


----------

